
Ask HN: HN Favourites Insights - spapas82
Is there a way to access aggregate statistics about the favourite posts and comments of HN users? It would be really great if I could see the top 10 (or top 100) posts and comments across HN.<p>If there&#x27;s not maybe somebody could use the HN API to aggregate that somehow? It should be possible.<p>That would be some great stuff to read and enjoy in the lockdown :)
======
onion2k
Top rated recent stories:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

Top rated recent comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments](https://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments)

More lists:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/lists](https://news.ycombinator.com/lists)

~~~
spapas82
Thank you for these links! However these are for top voted and recent (not
all-time). I think favourites will give a different insight. I mean you give a
+1 vote to something and move on. However your favourites are something that
you keep, come back to it and manage!

